
Logitech Circle - nikolay
https://secure.logitech.com/en-us/circle/camera
======
Rockslide
It's funny because I'm currently reading "The Circle" by Dave Eggers where
having cameras recording every moment of your life is a central aspect of the
story. No, actually it is not funny. It is creepy.

------
noir_lord
Always on network connected camera in my home.

Yeah I'm not installing a panopticon myself thanks.

